

Sears adds a little zombie style to its site - cubtastic71
http://www.sears.com:80/shc/s/dap_10153_12605_DAP_Zombie?origin=zeta&storeId=10153&catalogId=12605&expCheckout=&orderEmail=&langId=

======
bobf
This is a surprisingly creative bit of Halloween flair from _Sears_ , of all
companies. If you didn't notice, you can switch the language to "Zombian" in
the top right corner of the page. The following link should work to get you
there directly - <http://www.sears.com/shc/s/dap_10153_12605_DAP_Zombian>

------
alxp
to _its_ site.

------
retroryan
reddit repost

